# Drew Estate Juicy Lucy Cigar Review - Sweet Juicy Lucy



## joncaputo

The Juicy Lucy is sweet from start to finish. Not a very big cigar but very satisfying. It burns even and has a great sweet aroma. I found it to...

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Juicy Lucy Cigar Review - Sweet Juicy Lucy


----------



## standldc

I like them with coffee in the morning.


----------



## Abilash

Personally, love this Cigar with a coffee in the morning..


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Ahh my desert stick...good ol Lucy!


----------



## meatcake

I have yet to try these but I love the Natural Dirt, Dirt Torpedo and Root. So if I dig the Juicy, might have to commit to a box so it can become my morning java stick. It was the Tebac Especial but after smoking 4 out of my 10 they started getting bitter on me, not sure why.


----------



## ThatDamnSasquatch

This is a go to quick fix for me as well. However I find myself rationalizing getting the Big Jucy, which is just a larger version of the same thing, and telling myself I have more time than I do to enjoy it. Fantastic with a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Dhughes12

bought two of these last week. planning on trying it tonight with a cup of coffee apparently...


----------



## Tuxguy

The wifey will have one when we are on vacation


----------

